# Word of the Day - Analogy



## Jace (Apr 9, 2022)

Word of the Day - Analogy...n.

Def.: A comparison between two things for the purpose of explanation or clarification.

The speech had many analogies.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

I remember that I used to use this word, _analogy, 
fairly often years ago, but have not used it for a long time now._

Using an _analogy, could be a_ good way to explain something. 

example of an _analogy_:
 Going shopping at the mall on a busy Saturday to find a gift,
 makes me feel like a mouse searching for a morsel of food in a maze.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2022)

The Grapes of Wrath theme can be considered analogous Death.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2022)

I thought it meant the study of one’s rear end.  
Sorry, I’ll let myself out..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 9, 2022)

Jesus used a lot of analogy to make his teaching easier for the common man to understand.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 10, 2022)

Is Winston Churchill's analogy sexist?
A good speech is like a woman's skirt.
Long enough to cover the subject,
and short enough to create interest.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 10, 2022)

An analogy of the human heart would be a water pump


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2022)

Some preachers draw analogies between a bible verse and something that is happening in the present world.


----------

